# specific want in Wisconsin



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I may be looking for a new ratty to be a playmate to my agouti female. Het friend right now may not make it. I really want a rat with an oarngish color adn ruby eyes. I dont want another agouti and I cant do another white ratter. I live in central Wisconsin right now but also Eastern Central. I prefer one thats already spayed or neutered and about a year old or so. Let me know. Even if my little one makes it I still want to consider.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Have you looked on petfinder.com?


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have not but I certaintly will. Thanks


----------



## whaturmuva (Apr 14, 2009)

I would check craigslist.org. There are plenty of other rat enthusiasts out there who have accidental litters. But being a rat owner, they take care of the babies and they come out very well socialized. I've found many of my 12 on craigslist and haven't had a problem with any of them.

I've only got one from a pet store that was able to be socialized, have got a few very aggressive ones that tore chunks out of me. So I stay away from the pet store now.


----------



## Bobshammy (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a lil black and white female she looks kind of like a penguin  we call her dapengua. She dosnt meet your color or age requirements as she will not be ready to go for another two weeks, but if you are interested I live in Juneau County, and my email is [email protected].


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

she sounds adorable. Unfortunatly i dont want a baby right now or a female because Im affraid my female wont get along with it then. I want to get a male and just make sure I have him neutered. My female is slighlty aggresive so I dont want to have females fighting or her picking on a little one. Thanks though!


----------

